# Family deaths are wearing on me



## giddiot (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow, I am not sure I can take much more being the responsible person in the family. My brother died today, he is 1600 miles away, mostly estranged, I get a call from the police that he passed and now I have to deal with funeral arrangements, estate disposition, and dealing with his personal effects, debtors, and on and on. He had no will and I am the nearest of kin and I get to deal with it. My last conversation was one in anger because he got me involved in his selling his house and dumped a bunch of personal stuff at neighbors houses because he went into assisted living with the promise of getting them later. He didn't. Now they are calling me to pick the stuff up.

I just last year completed dealing with my parents estate for two years after my father died. In that case they named me as trustee and man I will never do that again, the responsibility and liability is not worth it. I was stressed out the whole time.

I guess i am good at this, he died a few hours ago and I have all he funeral arrangements made, had him picked up, retained a law firm to deal with the legal requirements, have his personal effects secured and have someone going to collect them. All thats left now is discover all his accounts and debts, settle the court requirements, bury him in the plot I had already obtained for him when my father died, and get a gravestone made. 

Life sucks at times, I feel really sad and weird today.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My sympathies on your bereavement.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Death is a very stressful time. I hope you can get it all done.


----------

